# CARTE MERE POWERBOOK



## vador79 (23 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
je vais remplacer la carte mère d'un PowerBook 17", doit t' elle être la même que la configuration de celui-ci si par exemple c'est un 1,33 Ghz ou alors elle peut être celle d'un autre du moment qu'elle soit pour un 17". 

merci


----------



## vador79 (23 Septembre 2008)

Kiou,
personne pour m'aider ?????


----------



## Zyrol (23 Septembre 2008)

Il faut tout vérifier.
(je fais la meme chose pour un macbook Core Duo 1.8 vers un Core 2 duo 2.0 en ce moment)

Soit tu vérifies toi même que tout est identiques sur une carte mère plus puissante : format des connecteurs, dissipateur thermique...
Soit tu joins par mail le support de www.ifixit.com ou par tel le site de www.bricomac.com ils pourront te renseigner rapidement.

Je déplace ton post dans mac portables


----------



## vador79 (24 Septembre 2008)

Oki, en tous cas si je comprend bien que la carte mère est la même (emplacement des ports, etc...) c'est possible dans mettre une plus puissante.


----------



## vador79 (25 Septembre 2008)

connaissez vous de sites vendant les pieces d'occasion.
merci


----------



## Zyrol (25 Septembre 2008)

vador79 a dit:


> connaissez vous de sites vendant les pieces d'occasion.
> merci



tu remontes sur mon message et... miracle... des sites !!!!


----------



## vador79 (25 Septembre 2008)

oui, merci demandais si autre site par exemple


----------

